# Troglodyte Houses and Caves of Southwestern France



## SeaBreeze (Jun 23, 2014)

Interesting article and photos of troglodyte houses and caves in France...http://www.amusingplanet.com/2014/06/troglodyte-houses-and-caves-of-les.html


----------



## Falcon (Jun 23, 2014)

That looks kinda scary.  I wouldn't wanna be under all that rock.


----------

